# Effective Googling



## Stormseed (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Since a couple of years I have seen so many people tend to *not use *a best resource available on the internet. "GOOGLE" !! Either they are not awre of what Google can do or they *LACK* knowledge of using it to their advantage. I will be showing a number of good points to incorporate in order to search for solutions (solutions can be any - excel or whatever) on GOOGLE.

All of us love Google but only a few of us know how to utilize the search capabilities on Google to its maximum.

Here we go..

1) How old is GOOGLE ?

--> 9 years. 10 years on Sept 7, 2008.

2) What is GOOGLE ?

--> “Google” is a play on the word “googol” which is the mathematical term for 1 followed by 100 zeros and “…reflects the company's mission to organize the immense, seemingly infinite amount of information available on the web.”

3) Number of Employees in GOOGLE ?

--> Over 10,000.

4) Size and Scope ?

--> Now indexing over 20 billion web pages (conservative estimate).

5) How does *Google interpret basic search ?*

*--> *Google places the "*AND*" operator between all search terms entered in the search box. It will automatically search for grammatical variants. It will not search as exact phrase unless quotes present.

6) How to search for a *similar* company or an institute or organization ?

--> Use a tilde (`/~). For example: “~infosys” finds IT companies similar to Infosys !

7) Search by filetype (pdf, ppt, xls, doc) -e.g.: “.Net Framework” filetypept.

8) Negative Search Terms -e.g.: “nano –car” will return the results with word ‘nano’ but not the new Tata Nano car.

9) Limit the search results to a particular web site -e.g.: “sparsh site:infosys.com” will get the pages from infosys.com where the word ‘sparsh’ is referred.

10) Search for sites that link to a particular website: -e.g.: “link:infosys.com”

11) You’ve found a useful website & want to find other sites like it: -e.g.: “related:www.infosys.com”

12) Google also can be used as a Dictionary. Find definition of a word or a phrase? -e.g.:  define: scruples.

Have a great day


----------



## RoryA (Aug 11, 2008)

You forgot the most important tip: click the 'Advanced Search' option, then you don't need to remember all those keywords!


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 11, 2008)

Certainly, Rory !

How do I find / hack music & movie files, Negative terms, the file types (which are not listed in the dropdown of the Advanced Search option),  with the Advanced Search option on Google ?


----------



## RoryA (Aug 11, 2008)

I have no idea how you hack files using Google!
Negative terms are an option on the Advanced Search page. For anything else, you can check the Help.


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 11, 2008)

I cannot hack files *using* Google 

Google will only *help* me in locating these files. I would hack them using another tool with Java as the core. Besides, there are thousands of underground websites & tools available through which you can hack anything on the internet -whilst using or even trying to use Google to hack stuff is merely a waste of time 

EDIT: Besides, I am sharing something useful with people around & it is far more better than the daily gossip by a few members in the Lounge. I do not mind what people talk about it and also you can get my post removed if you or anyone else find it offensive or bad - I will have no problem. I know I have not posted anything which is against the Board rules.

*T*hanks for reading, Rory.


----------



## RoryA (Aug 11, 2008)

Then why did you ask how to?


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 11, 2008)

who the heck asked "How to ?" No, I ain't the one who asked ?!?!


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 11, 2008)

oh ok, now I get what you are referring to here. I see you have a valid point. Now, let me clarify this: People who want to use Advanced Search will use it anyway, people who are tired of advanced search may use the above stuff. Nevertheless, no knowledge can go as a waste. It will help you someday and it would be effective enough


----------



## RoryA (Aug 11, 2008)

Stormseed said:


> Certainly, Rory !
> 
> How do I find / *hack music & movie files*, Negative terms, the file types (which are not listed in the dropdown of the Advanced Search option), *with the Advanced Search option on Google* ?


Was that not you then?


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 11, 2008)

> Was that not you then?



sorry. my mistake.


----------



## Expiry (Sep 9, 2008)

Google can also be used as a converter. Type in something like "15 inches in cm" or 230 degrees celcius in farenheit" and you'll get the conversion.


----------



## xyzabc198 (Sep 9, 2008)

Expiry said:


> Google can also be used as a converter. Type in something like "15 inches in cm" or 230 degrees celcius in farenheit" and you'll get the conversion.


 
Yes true, same with foreign money which is a great help for me!


----------



## Cindy Ellis (Sep 9, 2008)

My most useful recent discovery (thanks to NateO in the "Board Announcements" section), is the ability to search the Mr. Excel site using google, taking advantage of google's capabilities and MrExcel's knowledge: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3AMrExcel.com
Being google it's a bit more flexible than the built-in search, and has saved me more than a bit of frustration 
Cindy


----------



## xyzabc198 (Sep 10, 2008)

Also Google Earth, which most people know about, the ability to see satelite imaging from anywhere in the world, and the google translator, translating between almost any 2 languages


----------

